# my bike for sale



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0 i just finished it 3 months ago. it was painted by wino james ...murals by freddy alfaro...sheet metal and custom parts by raul "socios b.c prez" chrome plating was done by AAA plating...i want $800 firm :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

goodluck on the sale homie


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

why


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 4 2009, 06:21 PM~14675709
> *why
> *


just gettin tired of bikes  wanna move on to cars


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 4 2009, 06:22 PM~14675721
> *just gettin tired of bikes   wanna move on to cars
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

you willing to part out if so how much for the forks and sissy bar.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 4 2009, 06:24 PM~14675733
> *:0  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Aug 4 2009, 06:35 PM~14675863
> *you willing to part out if so how much for the forks and sissy bar.
> *


id rather not cause i dont wanna get stuck with any of the parts


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

good chance to pick up some Haza originals


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 4 2009, 07:35 PM~14676494
> *id rather not cause i dont wanna get stuck with any of the parts
> *


If you decide to part it out let me know I would like those forks and sissy bars


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Aug 4 2009, 07:56 PM~14676723
> *If you decide to part it out let me know I would like those forks and sissy bars
> *


alright


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

dammmmmmmmmmmmmm gl :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 4 2009, 09:43 PM~14678070
> *dammmmmmmmmmmmmm gl  :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

this bike is super clean in person, who ever buys it wont be dissapointed at all.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

BRING IT TO kING CITY 9TH

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453591

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

DAM SERIO THATS A TRIP OH WELL THIS BIKE IS CLEAN ASS FUCK GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE SACKA


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 4 2009, 05:06 PM~14675556
> *:0 i just finished it 3 months ago. it was painted by wino james ...murals by freddy alfaro...sheet metal and custom parts by raul "socios b.c prez" chrome plating was done by AAA plating...i want $1,300 obo remember money talks  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much 4 the red expedition in the back... :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Aug 5 2009, 05:56 PM~14686937
> *how much 4 the red expedition in the back... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: a super size kids meal from McDonald's :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN+Aug 5 2009, 11:42 AM~14683451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks  im tryin to get this 79 caddy i saw on sunday :cheesy:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

GOOD LUCK WITH THE SALE SAC TOWN :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@Aug 6 2009, 12:15 AM~14690572
> *GOOD LUCK WITH THE SALE SAC TOWN  :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bump


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 7 2009, 11:15 PM~14708641
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 7 2009, 10:17 PM~14708657
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 7 2009, 11:19 PM~14708677
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 4 2009, 07:06 PM~14675556
> *:0 i just finished it 3 months ago. it was painted by wino james ...murals by freddy alfaro...sheet metal and custom parts by raul "socios b.c prez" chrome plating was done by AAA plating...i want $1,300 obo remember money talks  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


WHERES THE PIC WITH THAT ONE HYNA AND HER BOOTY ALL OVER YOUR SEAT :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

[/quote]

HERE IT IS :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 9 2009, 01:07 PM~14717474
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 10 2009, 09:38 PM~14731763
> *:cheesy:
> *


whats up


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

FOR THIS SICK ASS BIKE 1,300 AINT THAT BAD OF A PRICE


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 11 2009, 08:53 PM~14741879
> *FOR THIS SICK ASS BIKE 1,300 AINT THAT BAD OF A PRICE
> *


why dont you buy it ? :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

>


HERE IT IS :cheesy:
[/quote]
Oh does it come with the guerita????
This is a really clean bike .. Socios gotz some clean as bike let me tell ya guys.. So good luck on the sale should go fast..if not let me know I'll put it on lay away..lol..


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

[/quote]

make sure she comes wit da bike and I'll take it :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latino66+Aug 13 2009, 05:34 AM~14755159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if she came with the bike i would keep it lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

What up sacras! Deeaamm why u selling ur bike homie? Moving up or what?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Aug 13 2009, 11:08 PM~14765859
> *What up sacras! Deeaamm why u selling ur bike homie? Moving up or what?
> *


yea im trying to get a car with juice


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 14 2009, 12:17 AM~14765913
> *yea im trying to get a car with juice
> *


NAH FUCK JUICE YOU SHOULD GO WITH THE HYDROS :cheesy: LOL JK

EY DID I TELL YOU I GOT A REGAL :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 12 2009, 12:21 AM~14743595
> *why dont you buy it ?  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL I GOT TO MANY BIKES ON ME :angry:, ILL BUY THE BIKE STAND :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 13 2009, 10:58 PM~14766153
> *LOL I GOT TO MANY BIKES ON ME  :angry:, ILL BUY THE BIKE STAND  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 14 2009, 01:57 AM~14766150
> *NAH FUCK JUICE YOU SHOULD GO WITH THE HYDROS  :cheesy:  LOL JK
> 
> EY DID I TELL YOU I GOT A REGAL  :cheesy:
> *


PICS?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Aug 13 2009, 11:57 PM~14766150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 6 2009, 02:04 AM~14690524
> *whats up juan
> ill see
> thanks   im tryin to get this 79 caddy i saw on sunday :cheesy:
> *


ORLY!!
:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys+Aug 14 2009, 09:53 AM~14768045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA FUCK THAT YOURE THE ONE PROSTITUTING FOR A SWIG OF CRYSTAL LOL


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 14 2009, 11:44 PM~14775620
> *HELLO
> HERE
> HAHAHA FUCK THAT YOURE THE ONE PROSTITUTING FOR A SWIG OF CRYSTAL LOL
> ...


nice :0 :cheesy: you gonna cut it ?


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

WHAT YOU MEAN BY THAT? IT ALREADY HAS THE CYLINDERS ALL I NEED IS THE PUMPS AND BATTERIES :cheesy:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

OH AND SOME SPOKES, A CAR WASH, AND A PAINTJOB :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 15 2009, 10:56 AM~14777483
> *WHAT YOU MEAN BY THAT? IT ALREADY HAS THE CYLINDERS ALL I NEED IS THE PUMPS AND BATTERIES  :cheesy:
> *


wtf you waitin for get the pumps and batteries :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

OKAY I AM IMA JACK THEM FROM YOUR RIDE WHEN YOU GET IT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

*price dropped to $800 firm *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 15 2009, 03:22 PM~14778827
> *OKAY I AM IMA JACK THEM FROM YOUR RIDE WHEN YOU GET IT
> *


 :cheesy: go ahead and try  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 15 2009, 03:58 PM~14779023
> *pirce dropped to $800 firm
> *


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 15 2009, 09:45 PM~14781297
> *:0
> *


:yes: :biggrin: whats up ? hows the bike ?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 15 2009, 10:13 PM~14781512
> *:yes:  :biggrin: whats up ? hows the bike ?
> *



:dunno: Raul took it :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 15 2009, 10:31 PM~14781677
> *:dunno: Raul took it  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 15 2009, 02:58 PM~14779023
> *price dropped to $800 firm
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 4 2009, 07:06 PM~14675556
> *:0 i just finished it 3 months ago. it was painted by wino james ...murals by freddy alfaro...sheet metal and custom parts by raul "socios b.c prez" chrome plating was done by AAA plating...i want $1,300 obo remember money talks  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE GOOD LUCK


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BOYLEHEIGHTS_@Aug 16 2009, 07:59 AM~14783127
> *LOOKS NICE GOOD LUCK
> *


thanks


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 16 2009, 11:04 PM~14788886
> *thanks
> *


YOUR WELCOME ESA


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn 800 Bucks!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 15 2009, 10:31 PM~14781677
> *:dunno: Raul took it  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 18 2009, 12:43 AM~14801329
> *
> *


IM TALKING TO SOMEONE I KNOW DOWN HERE HE MIGHT WANT YOUR BIKE ILL LET YOU KNOW


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 15 2009, 02:58 PM~14779023
> *price dropped to $800 firm
> *


your kidding rite? man why you selling it for so cheap? get your money yo!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Aug 18 2009, 12:43 AM~14801675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just want it gone


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bump ttt


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 18 2009, 07:30 PM~14811155
> *:uh:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Aug 19 2009, 09:25 AM~14815462
> *:wave:
> *


whats up :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

not much.


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt for the homie


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 19 2009, 05:42 PM~14820098
> *whats up  :biggrin:
> *


THEY TRIED JACKING MY REGAL TODAY :tears: I WAS READY TO :guns: 

 THE WINDOW IS ALL BUSTED NOW, I GOTTA FIX THAT TOO :angry:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1+Aug 19 2009, 10:05 PM~14823683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  dam that sucks :angry:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 20 2009, 12:48 AM~14824647
> *thanks   TTT
> dam that sucks :angry:
> *


IT SURE DOES, THE WINDOW IS ALL WOBBLY AND SHIT AND THE DOOR IS A LIL SCRATCHED UP


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 20 2009, 11:36 PM~14835660
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 21 2009, 10:55 AM~14839013
> *:uh:
> *


 :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 4 2009, 07:06 PM~14675556
> *:0 i just finished it 3 months ago. it was painted by wino james ...murals by freddy alfaro...sheet metal and custom parts by raul "socios b.c prez" chrome plating was done by AAA plating...i want $1,300 obo remember money talks  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 15 2009, 03:58 PM~14779023
> *price dropped to $800 firm
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Aug 23 2009, 10:51 PM~14860561
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

keep it foo turn it in to a trike u will never get want u want for it


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Aug 24 2009, 08:58 AM~14862688
> *keep it foo turn it in to a trike u will never get want u want for it
> *


im tired of it


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttb


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 24 2009, 01:38 PM~14865567
> *im tired of it
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 24 2009, 01:38 PM~14865567
> *im tired of it
> *



:0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 15 2009, 03:58 PM~14779023
> *price dropped to $800 firm
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 15 2009, 03:58 PM~14779023
> *price dropped to $300 firm
> *


 :0


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Aug 26 2009, 08:02 PM~14892362
> *:0
> *


:roflmao: naw thats to cheap :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 24 2009, 02:38 PM~14865567
> *im tired of it
> *


BULLSHIT HOMIE WE JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE AND YOU SAID YOU CAN NEVER LET YOUR BIKE GO :angry: 

LOL JK

JUST DO WHAT I DO HOMIE KEEP BOTH THE CAR AND BIKE 

ITS A CLEAN ASS BIKE HOMIE KEEP AT IT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 26 2009, 11:28 PM~14894441
> *BULLSHIT HOMIE WE JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE AND YOU SAID YOU CAN NEVER LET YOUR BIKE GO  :angry:
> 
> LOL JK
> ...


 :roflmao: but if i keep it and get a car ima show the car all the time :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Aug 27 2009, 11:15 PM~14905873
> *:wave:
> *




any luck?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Aug 31 2009, 10:57 AM~14935420
> *any luck?
> *


some guy called yesterday about it


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)

you still got tha bike for sale


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SO WHATS UP WITH YOUR AKON BIKE STILL WORKING ON IT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2009, 09:18 PM~14954619
> *SO WHATS UP WITH YOUR AKON BIKE STILL WORKING ON IT
> *


the one with wings ? it flew away


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

HAHAHA WHAT HAPPENED NOW, FORGOT TO TIE IT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Sep 1 2009, 11:38 PM~14956163
> *HAHAHA WHAT HAPPENED NOW, FORGOT TO TIE IT
> *


 :yessad: it wasnt a baby anymore it wanted to leave the nest


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:0 i just finished it 3 months ago. it was painted by wino james ...murals by freddy alfaro...sheet metal and custom parts by raul "socios b.c prez" chrome plating was done by AAA plating...i want $800 firm :biggrin: 






















































TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 2 2009, 11:08 AM~14959416
> *:0 i just finished it 3 months ago. it was painted by wino james ...murals by freddy alfaro...sheet metal and custom parts by raul "socios b.c prez" chrome plating was done by AAA plating...i want $800 firm  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

still havent sold this shit yet cuz u will never get wat u want for it lol


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 2 2009, 05:45 PM~14963239
> *still havent sold this shit yet cuz u will never get wat u want for it lol
> *


 :uh: whenever it sells it sells


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

bring it 2 Salinas





















:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Sep 2 2009, 11:13 PM~14966855
> *bring it 2 Salinas
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 theres a show over here that day too


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

800? you couldnt build it for that


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Sep 4 2009, 12:18 AM~14978054
> *800? you couldnt build it for that
> *


 :no: the murals alone cost me $500


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 4 2009, 12:59 PM~14981744
> *:no: the murals alone cost me $500
> *


and thats all u got for 500


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 4 2009, 07:25 PM~14984799
> *and thats all u got for 500
> *


yup


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

Good luck selling it! I wish i had the money


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine+Sep 4 2009, 10:17 PM~14986270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

awesome, hope to see you there, and good luck with the sale!


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

I DONT WISH YOU GOOD LUCK WITH THE SALE 


:| 


LOL JK


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 5 2009, 09:13 AM~14988308
> *thanks   i think were going to that show
> :wave:
> *


its best to take it to shows to try to sell it


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR+Sep 5 2009, 06:57 PM~14991672-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ima take it to all the shows i can


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 6 2009, 08:48 AM~14995141
> *go fuck yourself  :angry: lol jk
> ima take it to all the shows i can
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 7 2009, 03:07 PM~15005494
> *:uh:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 4 2009, 01:59 PM~14981744
> *:no: the murals alone cost me $500
> *


 :nosad: damm thats alot for no color


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 7 2009, 08:36 PM~15009508
> *:nosad: damm thats alot for no color
> *


x2


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Lil Spanks, LowRider_69, *socios b.c. prez,* payfred


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

build a trike.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 7 2009, 09:42 PM~15009572
> *build a trike.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 7 2009, 08:43 PM~15009593
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


give it to art lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 7 2009, 08:43 PM~15009593
> *fart on it
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 7 2009, 09:44 PM~15009616
> *give it to art lol
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks_@Sep 7 2009, 08:36 PM~15009508
> *:nosad: damm thats alot for no color
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Sep 5 2009, 08:13 AM~14988308
> *:wave:
> *


Supp LOC


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGDinoe1_@Sep 8 2009, 10:59 PM~15023004
> *Supp LOC
> *


just got home from work :biggrin: what you up to ?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the poor boys_@Sep 9 2009, 11:11 AM~15026902
> *ttt
> *


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ROSunshine (Mar 15, 2008)

RAFFLE GRAND PRIZE
PAID VACATION TO LAS VEGAS!
TWO NIGHT STAY AT THE MGM GRAND ON THE 35 FLOOR,
WITH ROUND TRIP AIR FAIR!
JUST IN TIME FOR THE SUPER SHOW!


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:buttkick:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:angel: rip


----------



## johnny13 (Aug 7, 2010)

do u still sale the bike


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

:nosad:


----------

